# Split to Lutino??



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

(1) I know there are these other little tricks to determining if your male bird is split to different mutations but what about lutino? 

(2) My 5 week old Pearl has a bald spot just below her crest on the top of her head. 98% of her pins have opened up and I know it's still early and they might grow in there.. just find it odd. Are Pearls likely to get bald spots too?

(3) Is it possible for genes to skip a generation? For example, if this bald spot is indicative of Lutino.. could it be possible for a chick to get the gene from grandparents but mom and dad to not show any signs of it?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have found out that cookie is split lutino by luna and i can tell by his eyes too


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

1) There is really no physical tell for the split to lutino that I have heard of.

2) Any mutation can get a bald spot. Heres some info from Srtiels, http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/.../Other birds/?action=view&current=Balding.jpg and how to tell if there is gonna be a bald spot, http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view&current=Pinfeatherong-on-head-A.jpg

3) Im not sure on this question but I would assume so.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Genes can't skip a generation but they can remain unseen for one or more generations. For example: a lutino hen has a normal grey male son who has lutino daughters with a non-lutino hen. The lutino gene is present in all three generations but isn't always visible.

Bald spots are not limited to lutinos. The genetics of baldness are complicated in humans and I don't know whether they are complicated in birds too. It's possible for any tiel mutation/combination to have a bald spot, but lutinos are considerably more prone to it than others for unknown reasons. But the presence or absence of a bald spot doesn't indicate the presence or absence of the lutino gene.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah my tsuka has a bald spot and he is a pearl with no lutino in him one bit as far as im aware. his parents were both pearl. mom was a whiteface cinnamon pearl and dad was a pearl split pied


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Pearl intensifies the bald spot in lutino, pied helps regress it. btw if your bird is female and is not visible lutino then there is no way it can carry the lutino gene.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys! My Gibbs has turned out to be quite the little mutt so to speak in Cockatiels so it really wouldn't have surprised me if he had Lutino in him too. But you're right Mentha... she's a girl so she wouldn't have the gene anyway and neither would mom. It is good to know though, that later in life if she still has a small bald spot, her ideal mate would be a pied. Again, thanks!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Pearl is one of the mutations you *do not* want to breed into lutino and many of the rarer colors because it does contribute to baldness.

Baldness can also occur from breeding successive pairings of the same mutations together.


----------

